# GTX 1080@SLI BeQuiet E10 ausreichend?



## rammstein_72 (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 

ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir ein SLI-System aus 2 GTX1080ern zusammen zu stellen. Nun frage ich mich, ob 600 Watt meines E10 ausreichend sind.  

Mein System:

I7 5820K@1,05V 4Ghz
16GB Ram
GTX 980ti AMP Extreme
Gigabyte GA x99 Gaming 5
3 HDDs
3 SSDs

Sicherlich werd ich noch ne Weile warten aber vorsichtshalber frage ich erstmal. Die Karten sollen ja halbwegs sparsam sein.


----------



## HisN (19. Juni 2016)

http://abload.de/img/stromverbrauch_1080_wf3s4v.jpg

Wenn man so schaut was eine einzelne an Strom braucht, könnte man (rein von der Leistung her) Rückschlüsse ziehen.
Die Karte hat ein 220W-Bios


----------



## GrueneMelone (19. Juni 2016)

Ein P11 850W wäre dafür gut geeignet.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

Ich würde eher auf ne 1080Ti oder Vega Aufrüsten 2 1080 auf nem E10 600W ist doch nicht ideal aber wohl möglich.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

Nein, das 600er E10 ist komplett sinnlos.
Das kannst du bei SLi nur wegwerfen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juni 2016)

Ich versteh nicht, warum man sich 'ne völlig überteuerte Grafikkarte kaufen muss, davon auch noch zwei Stück...
Das macht keinen Sinn, zumal es ja auch in absehbahrer Zeit Alternativen gibt.
Und dann hast die ~2000€ für die beiden Grafikkarten ausm Fenster gehauen, wenn sich rausstellt, dass in 3-6 Monaten was doppelt so schnelles raus kommt...

Möglich wäre das zwar, aber warum sollte man das machen wollen?

Sehe den Sinn von zwei völlig überteuerten Mid Range Grafikkarten nicht.

Zumal man mindestens so lange warten sollte, bis 'der andere' die Karten aufn Tisch gepackt hat.


----------



## GEChun (19. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, das 600er E10 ist komplett sinnlos.
> Das kannst du bei SLi nur wegwerfen.



Das ist interessant.
E10 generell Nutzlos oder mit mehr Watt wieder ok?
Ist ja immer ein Ratespiel.
Ist das BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 10 auch ein E10? 
Oder ist das wieder ein anderes?
Hätte die gleiche Frage ob meins ausreichen würde


----------



## NuVirus (19. Juni 2016)

Be Quiet P10 und P11 sind viel besser auf hohen Verbrauch ausgelegt als ein E10 besonders das P11 ab 850W da nochmal ne bessere Plattform - das 850W reicht für alles aus das man mit 2 Single GPU Karten machen will.


----------



## Boarder1312 (19. Juni 2016)

Ich klinke mich mal ein.
Wollte eine 2. Karte für Physx einbauen.
Als Hauptkarte habe ich demnächst eine EVGA GTX 1080 FTW und ein BeQuiet Straught Power 10CM 500W.
Ich wollte eine GTX 670 nutzen.
Lohnt sich das?
Reicht das Netzteil dafür aus?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Das ist interessant.
> E10 generell Nutzlos oder mit mehr Watt wieder ok?
> Ist ja immer ein Ratespiel.
> Ist das BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 10 auch ein E10?
> ...



Gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?
Nicht verstanden?

Ich hab gesagt, dass das E10 mit 600 Watt sinnlos ist und daher in die Mülltonne kann.
Denn für Single GPU ist es überdimensioniert und für Multi GPU zu schwach.
Ergo braucht der TS ein neues Netzteil, wenn er zwei Karten verbauen will. So ist das eben, wenn man sich ein 600 Watt Netzteil kauft.

Das P10 ist kein E10.
Welches Modell hast du?
Das 550er P10? Das sollte für zwei GTX 1070 oder 1080 reichen, sofern du im Power Limit bleibst.



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das?
> Reicht das Netzteil dafür aus?



1. Nein.
2. Nein.


----------



## keks4 (19. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Das ist interessant.
> E10 generell Nutzlos oder mit mehr Watt wieder ok?
> Ist ja immer ein Ratespiel.
> Ist das BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 10 auch ein E10?
> ...



Mir ist leidèr kein Dark Rock 10 bekannt, meinst du vlt das Dark Power Pro?


----------



## rammstein_72 (19. Juni 2016)

@Threshold

gut danke. Dennoch benötige ich mehr als 500W. Allein die Graka gehen 300W drauf und die CPU schluckt ebenfalls einiges. Wollte das P11 550W aber die Serie war damals noch nicht auf dem Markt. Zusätzlich kommen Reserven für eventuelle Zusatzkarten, HDDs etc. Deshalb 600W.
Werd wohl doch auf die GTX 1080Ti warten, aber das dürfte noch dauern. 

Danke euch trotzdem.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

Also, ich hab auch eine GTx 980 Ti und einen 5820k und kann dir versichern, dass das ganze 400 Watt nicht übersteigt.
Keine Ahnung, wo du die 300 Watt für die Karte her nimmst.
Wann die 1080 Ti kommt, weiß kein Mensch. Kann auch sein, dass es sie nicht geben wird. Das ist abhängig von AMD.
Wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst, nimmst du das 850er P11. Das bietet genug Leistung für zwei karten -- egal welche.


----------



## rammstein_72 (19. Juni 2016)

Hab die Werte von Tomshardware (Graka) und PCGH (CPU). Da bleiben bei 500W mit OC nicht mehr viele Reserven und man weis net was die zukünftigen Bauteile verbrauchen. Habe das System aber auch absichtlich nicht auf SLI ausgelegt. War halt nur ein Gedankenspiel ob es möglich wäre.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

Ich habe als Wert ein Strommessgerät -- genauer gesagt ein Voltcraft Energy Check 3000.


----------



## rammstein_72 (19. Juni 2016)

Hast du deine CPU auf OC?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Hast du deine CPU auf OC?



Willst du darauf echt eine Antwort?


----------



## rammstein_72 (19. Juni 2016)

Klar . Dein System scheint geradezu danach zu schreien.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

Ich denke, dass du dir das selbst beantworten kannst, wenn du bedenkst, dass ich als Kühlmittel Dihydrogenmonoxid  nutze.


----------



## rammstein_72 (19. Juni 2016)

Sicher aber wie weit 4Ghz? 4,5 Ghz? und welche Spannungen?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

4GHz. 1.1 Volt.
Mehr brauchst du beim 6 Kerner schlicht nicht. Alles andere ist nur Ego.


----------



## rammstein_72 (19. Juni 2016)

Joa stimmt. Unter Luft wirds eh ab 4,2Ghz laut und der Mehrgewinn ist äußerst gering, in Spielen gleich 0. Hab meinen mit nem DarkRockPro 3 am laufen.   

Da hab ich doch etwas übertrieben mit 600W wenns in der Praxis doch so wenig ist . Angesichts des Systems sind die 20€ Aufpreis aber auch nicht wild.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt, kauf dir das 850er P11, wenn du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst.
Ich hab auch das 850er drin. 
Und ja, ich weiß. Wasser predigen aber selbst Single Malt trinken. 
die 850er Plattform ist aber auch besser als die Plattform der kleineren P11.


----------



## rammstein_72 (19. Juni 2016)

Wird gemacht


----------



## GEChun (19. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?
> Nicht verstanden?
> 
> Ich hab gesagt, dass das E10 mit 600 Watt sinnlos ist und daher in die Mülltonne kann.
> ...



Ach das „Pro“ bedeutet es ist ein P10. Wusste ich nicht, da das „Pro“ ja immer ausgeschrieben ist. 
Dachte das gehört zum Verkaufs-orientierten Namen. 

Die 10 hätte für alles stehen können wenn es nach dem Karton geht, "E" "D" "Q" "Z"


Hab doch gesagt ich bin bei Netzteilen ne Niete hab immer nur auf Watt geachtet, das war zum Kaufzeitpunkt des Netzteils auch noch so.
ist die 1000W Variante.
Steuert noch den I7 5930k an, bald aber den 6900K laufen beide dann mind. auf OC 4Ghz.
Dazu 2x GTX 1080 sofern die Preise humaner werden. + PCIe Soundkarte.
Insgesammt sind 6 SSDs +1x M.2 in dem Rechner oft hängen noch 2 externe HDD ohne Stomanschluss dran.
8 Ram Bänke, ne Wakü und 5 Lüfter.


Danke für das Editieren des Namens, ja das Netzteil rockt dann doch noch ne Weile! 


Früher hatte ich nur ein 550W das konnte mit den damaligen 2x 9800GT nicht umgehen, war zu wenig....
Beim Wechsel auf die 9800GX2 ist der Rechner dann in Crysis immer Ausgegangen... daher die Watt Orientierung.


----------



## Tech (20. Juni 2016)

Das E10 ist das be Quiet Straight Power 10. Das Dark Power Pro 11 nennt sich P11. Der Buchstabe steht bei be Quiet für die Serie und die Zahl für die Generation des Netzteils.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Früher hatte ich nur ein 550W das konnte mit den damaligen 2x 9800GT nicht umgehen, war zu wenig....
> Beim Wechsel auf die 9800GX2 ist der Rechner dann in Crysis immer Ausgegangen... daher die Watt Orientierung.



Es ist auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, wenn du ein 600 Watt Netzteil statt eines 500 Watt Netzteils kaufst.
Aber das 600er E10 ist sowas von beschissen verdrahtet, dass es einfach für den Eimer ist.
Keine Ahnung, was sich BeQuiet dabei gedacht hat. Aber alles Meckern hilft nichts. Die ändern das einfach nicht. 
Amateure halt. 

Und wenn du Fragen zu Netzteilen oder zur Technik an sich hast, kannst du immer nachhaken. Das macht gar nichts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2016)

GEChun schrieb:


> Das ist interessant.
> E10 generell Nutzlos oder mit mehr Watt wieder ok?


Andersrum passts besser:
600W sind generell nutzlos.



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal ein.
> Wollte eine 2. Karte für Physx einbauen.
> Als Hauptkarte habe ich demnächst eine EVGA GTX 1080 FTW und ein BeQuiet Straught Power 10CM 500W.
> Ich wollte eine GTX 670 nutzen.
> ...


1. Warum kauft man sich eine völlig überteuerte mid range Karte?!?
Noch dazu es diese DX12 Problematik gibt. Und wenn man jetzt böse wäre, würde man auf einige Benchmarks verweisen, in der sich die GTX 670 mit den AMD Mid Range Karten rumschlägt (aka Radeon HD7*8*70)...
2. Überlege bitte kurz mal, was dir PhysX bringt.
Überlege bitte kurz mal, in welchen und wievielen Spielen das eingesetzt.
Glaubst du, dass es sich lohnt, für die Spiele, die GPU PhysX nutzen, das lohnen würde?

Und last but not least: Ein 500W Netzteil reicht dafür schlicht nicht aus.


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, wenn du ein 600 Watt Netzteil statt eines 500 Watt Netzteils kaufst.
> Aber das 600er E10 ist sowas von beschissen verdrahtet, dass es einfach für den Eimer ist.
> Keine Ahnung, was sich BeQuiet dabei gedacht hat. Aber alles Meckern hilft nichts. Die ändern das einfach nicht.
> Amateure halt.
> ...




Dir ist schon klar dass du jetzt nie wieder einen Umschlag bekommst?


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar dass du jetzt nie wieder einen Umschlag bekommst?



Ich hab noch andere Eisen im Feuer.


----------



## rammstein_72 (21. Juni 2016)

@Threshold

in wie fern ist das E10 600W schlecht verdrahtet? Ist es qualitativ schlechter als das 500er Modell? Bin nicht der Experte was Netzteile betrifft, wäre aber nur gut zu wissen.


----------



## keks4 (21. Juni 2016)

Die Kabelaufteilung für die Grafikkarte ist nicht so gut wie beim 500Watt Modell


----------



## rammstein_72 (21. Juni 2016)

Hab die modulare Version davon. Soweit ich weis, hat die nur 2 PCIe - Anschlüsse mehr, die ich jedoch net nutze.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juni 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Warum kauft man sich eine völlig überteuerte mid range Karte?!?
> Noch dazu es diese DX12 Problematik gibt. Und wenn man jetzt böse wäre, würde man auf einige Benchmarks verweisen, in der sich die GTX 670 mit den AMD Mid Range Karten rumschlägt (aka Radeon HD7*8*70)...



Stefan ... Es gibt einfach Menschen, die sich eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte kaufen. Das wird immer so sein, solange Nvidia auf dem Markt ist. 
Man kann garantiert über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Systems mit 2x GTX 1080 diskutieren, aber man muss doch nicht bei jeder noch so kleinen Gelegenheit immer gleich gegen Nvidia hetzen, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Juni 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Stefan ... Es gibt einfach Menschen, die sich eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte kaufen. Das wird immer so sein, solange Nvidia auf dem Markt ist.
> Man kann garantiert über die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Systems mit 2x GTX 1080 diskutieren, aber man muss doch nicht bei jeder noch so kleinen Gelegenheit immer gleich gegen Nvidia hetzen, oder?


Doch muss er leider.
Nvidia und auch Corsair sind doch pöse.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> @Threshold
> 
> in wie fern ist das E10 600W schlecht verdrahtet? Ist es qualitativ schlechter als das 500er Modell? Bin nicht der Experte was Netzteile betrifft, wäre aber nur gut zu wissen.



Das 600er Modell hat 4x PCIe.
Diese sind dann in Doppelstrang Kabel vorliegend. 2x 6+2 Pin pro Kabel.
Aber ein Doppelstrangkabel ist auch eine Rail.  Willst du die Karte richtig anschließen, musst du eben beide Doppelstrang Kabel verwenden und dann liegt eben jeweils ein Strang davon tot im Case herum.
Kabelmanagement ist echt was anderes.
Keine Ahnung, wieso die das nicht mit 4 PCIe Anschlüssen am Netzteil lösen, denn dann hätte man 4 einzelne PCIe Kabel, was wesentlich besser wäre.
Aber das kostet wohl 10 Cent in der Herstellung mehr oder so.


----------



## rammstein_72 (21. Juni 2016)

Ich habe die Karte an ein Anschluss sprich Rail drann -.-. Wer denkt sich solch einen Stuss aus? Und weder in Tests noch sonst wo liest man davon. Da meint man grade bei der bessseren Plattform sich verlassen zu können ...
Bin dann mal am umstecken...

Wenigstens was gelernt. Da ich eh ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 Rev b ohne Fenster habe störts hinterher net aber schön ist echt was anderes.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Ist beim P11 auch so.
Das hat schon 4 Anschlüsse für PCIe aber trotzdem die Doppelstrang Kabel.


----------



## rammstein_72 (21. Juni 2016)

Gut zu wissen, danke.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Das ist einer der Gründe, wieso ich das 850er P11 habe, damit ich nur ein Doppelstrang Kabel anschließen muss.


----------



## rammstein_72 (21. Juni 2016)

Wenns jedoch keine weiteren Unterschiede zum 500er gibt, ists ok. Werde mir das P11 näher anschauen, da im 2. PC das NT bereits über 5 Jahre hinter sich hat. Da kommt das 600er da rein.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2016)

Im Prinzip ist es egal, ob 500 oder 600 Watt.
Aber da das 600er so beschissen verdrahtet ist und du eben keinen Mehr Wert durch die 100 Watt extra hast, kann man sich das halt sparen.
Und wer Multi GPU macht, kaufst sowieso kein Durchschnitt Netzteil sondern greift gleich zu High End.


----------



## Corn696 (23. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das 600er Modell hat 4x PCIe.
> Diese sind dann in Doppelstrang Kabel vorliegend. 2x 6+2 Pin pro Kabel.
> Aber ein Doppelstrangkabel ist auch eine Rail.  Willst du die Karte richtig anschließen, musst du eben beide Doppelstrang Kabel verwenden und dann liegt eben jeweils ein Strang davon tot im Case herum.



Das macht sich auch irgendwie bemerkbar?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

Wie meinst du das?
Du hast eben zwei Kabel im Case liegen, die du nicht brauchst.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juni 2016)

Oder man hat zwar zwei Rails für Grafikkarten nutzt aber nur eine wenn diese ausreicht was aber auch nicht ideal ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

Tja, die eine Schiene könnte für eine GTX 1070 schon reichen, aber wenn du eine 1080 oder gar noch mehr drin hast, wird es eng.
Und das E10 hat enge Trigger Points.


----------



## Corn696 (23. Juni 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Du hast eben zwei Kabel im Case liegen, die du nicht brauchst.


Ich habe meine Karte halt an einem Strang. Der PC läuft ohne Probleme. Würde es jetzt einen Unterschied machen wenn ich auf die zwei Stränge umstellen würde?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

Die Last wird auf beide Rails verteilt.


----------



## Corn696 (23. Juni 2016)

Das ist mir auch klar 
Also würde es nur das Netzteil entlasten? Der GPU ist das Ganze egal?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2016)

Der GPU ist es egal, ob du ein Single oder Multi Rail Netzteil hast.


----------

